# Kauai sports bar question



## LJT (Aug 19, 2012)

My DH and I will be arriving in Lihue about 5:30 on September 5th and our first priority will be to find a spot to watch the Cowboys/Giants game if it is playing at that time.   I know - just landed in beautiful Kauai and first thing we want is a sports bar- crazy right? :rofl:   Two questions - 1: what time in Hawaii will the game be playing and 2: where should we go to watch? 

Mahalo in advance for your help as always!


----------



## jmurp62 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Game Time*

The game should be on 4:30PM Hawaii time. It is on NBC so you should be able to see it in your resort room, or pretty much any local bars. Hope this helps
Murph
Go Pats!!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2012)

Kauai is very rural, and I only know of one place that is a true "sports bar."  It is in a strip mall in the older part of Lihue and it's a local's place.  DH and I thought about going there to watch some baseball games, but after looking the place over, we felt like we might be intruding as tourists, so we didn't go in.  http://www.kauaisportsbarandgrill.com/

You are going to land one hour after the start of the game, so if it were me, I would just watch at the resort, or you will miss most if not all of the game.  However, if your timeshare is in Princeville, you may want to watch it in Lihue or Kapa'a before you make the drive to Princeville, or you probably will miss all of it. 

Tell us where you are staying and we can be more specific.


----------



## ouaifer (Aug 19, 2012)

_Try J J's Broiler on Kalapaki Beach in Lihue at the Anchor Cove Shopping Center adjacent to the Marriott...and only 5 minutes from the airpot.  At last count, they had 11 large flat screen TVs for any (and all) sporting events.  The food and drink are great, as well.

If you go to your unit, chances are the game will be over before you get there...and you very probably with have a tail wind, if coming from the mainland...might arrive at LIH 20 minutes earlier than scheduled.

_


----------



## LJT (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, we are staying the first few nights at the Sheraton at Poipu so thought we would just stop at a sports bar in Lihue before trying to head over and check in as we figured the game would be well underway by the time we got off the plane, got luggage and the rental car.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 19, 2012)

If you want to watch as much of the game as possible, stop by the airport bar closest to your arrival gate.


----------



## KauaiMark (Aug 20, 2012)

*Another vote for JJ's Broiler*

Walking distance from the KBC.


----------



## LJT (Aug 20, 2012)

*start time question*

Mahalo everyone but one more thing - are we sure on the start time of the game?  It is 7:30 central time - wouldn't that mean it would start at 2:30 or 3:30 Hawaii time?  If it is earlier, we will land at HNL at 2:30 and could stay at an airport bar to watch the game before taking our Hawaiian airlines flight to Lihue.  Does anyone know how the timing works for sure?  I couldn't find anything on the internet.  It is very confusing.  The things we do for our DHs!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 20, 2012)

Hawaii doesn't observe Daylight Savings Time, so in the summer there is a 5 hour time difference between Central Time. In the winter, it's 4 hours. If you book a long layover in Honolulu, then you won't have to worry about your luggage sitting in baggage claim while you watch the game.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 20, 2012)

The best Sports Bar that we found on Kauai was at Koloa Landing. 
Down the ramp ... there is a "bar" 
To the west were turtles and eels and turtles...
To the east there was awhit tip shark...

Sorry ... it's a sport and there was a bar... :hysterical: Couldn't resist.


----------



## LJT (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree - hope to spend more time at that kind of "sports bar" than the other this trip.  Aloha!


----------



## Bee (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a sports bar called Kalapaki Joe's, located in the shopping center across the street from KBC.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 6, 2012)

Were you able to watch any of the game?


----------



## Bee (Sep 6, 2012)

There was a game on, but I don't remember what game it was. I think there is another Kalapaki Joe's in the Poipu area.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 6, 2012)

Bee said:


> There was a game on, but I don't remember what game it was. I think there is another Kalapaki Joe's in the Poipu area.



Yes there is.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 7, 2012)

We like Nawilliwilli Tavern. http://www.nawiliwilitavern.com/

Bill


----------



## LJT (Sep 9, 2012)

*Thanks Everyone!*

We watched the first half of the game at the airport bar in Honolulu and then caught our flight to Lihue and watched the end of the game at JJ's.  Hubby was thrilled with the outcome and we started our vacation with a victory.    Appreciate all the suggestions and help.


----------

